
Simulate Amazon job interview as an Airbnb experience - rayraegah
https://www.airbnb.com/experiences/277118?_set_bev_on_new_domain=1565141974_%2FPrbKPo6adcJY8AF
======
lm28469
I'm surprised people still want to work for amazon and would pay 1k/h for a
simulated interview.

If people are actually using it I must admit I'm impressed by the idea. You
probably can't get closer to printing money without getting into illegal
things.

